

Freelancer.com Scavenger Hunt - thedrumsgobang
https://www.freelancer.com/campaign/0MSN005/?l=http://scavenger.freelancer.com/

======
tempest12
I participated last year. I didn't win, but boy did I have a lot of fun!

------
iCooke93
Pretty nice landing page

~~~
togedoge
What! No parallax scrolling? The bottom of the page could use another CTA, and
the social sharing could be more straight-forward.

------
joonkey
The video of the previous one is interesting

~~~
hanswang2013
Yeah.. I remember the GTA version. pretty funny dude.

